# Think he has a burner phone... how do I find it?



## nina1994 (Aug 16, 2012)

D day was June 1st and he went NC that day. For past few weeks my "spidey" sense has kicked in and I've noticed a few changes in behavior. I check his phone and there has been nothing on there so now I'm convinced he has a burner phone... I've tried the car and can't find it, can someone suggest other places he would hide it- I assume he is charging it at work. I also want to contact the OWH- whom we know-- to see if he is feeling the same thing- should I do that without concrete evidence? What are your thoughts on contacting the other betrayed spouse to check in see how things are going? Good or bad move?


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

n


----------



## Twofaces (Dec 5, 2011)

Have you put a VAR in his vehicle. That might be a good starter. As for contacting the OW husband, thats a tricky one. Who knows, if you sit doen to lunch and compare notes you may find out a LOT more than you know now....... Since i dont know your whole story, its hard to advise. 

Was it an EA or a PA? Did the OW husband find out and how did he find out? Are you sure he even knows????


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Its hard to say, especially if the charge is at work. There are any number of hiding places in the home. And yes, I would contact the OWH. That's whats good about having another pair of eyes on the affair partners.


----------



## nina1994 (Aug 16, 2012)

Twofaces said:


> Have you put a VAR in his vehicle. That might be a good starter. As for contacting the OW husband, thats a tricky one. Who knows, if you sit doen to lunch and compare notes you may find out a LOT more than you know now....... Since i dont know your whole story, its hard to advise.
> 
> Was it an EA or a PA? Did the OW husband find out and how did he find out? Are you sure he even knows????


It was a PA that lasted for 4 months. I told the husband on dday, so he knows. We have had minimal contact since then because we are both trying to reconcile and live in a smaller town.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

VAR is your best shot at unveiling it

unless you want to buy an expensive RF detector which would only find it when it's turned on


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

Try a VAR and see if you find evidence. If there is no evidence, then no reason to worry. If there is, be prepared to disclose to OWH and serve H with papers it whatever you have talked about if he cheats again or continues the affair.


----------



## brokenmama (May 27, 2012)

By all means, talk to the OWH to use his eyes. We are doing that right now with out spouses, depending on each other, so we can see if they are in fact continuing this behavior with new burner phones and even more underground.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> VAR is your best shot at unveiling it
> 
> unless you want to buy an expensive RF detector which would only find it when it's turned on


:iagree:

Unless you get *incredibly lucky* like Thorburn. He actually heard his WWs burner phone vibrating one night.


----------



## nina1994 (Aug 16, 2012)

Twofaces said:


> Have you put a VAR in his vehicle. That might be a good starter. As for contacting the OW husband, thats a tricky one. Who knows, if you sit doen to lunch and compare notes you may find out a LOT more than you know now....... Since i dont know your whole story, its hard to advise.
> 
> Was it an EA or a PA? Did the OW husband find out and how did he find out? Are you sure he even knows????


Any suggestions on model to buy and how to place in car to get good recording , but still be hidden?


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

nina1994 said:


> Any suggestions on model to buy and how to place in car to get good recording , but still be hidden?


All depends on how much you want to spend. Here's some examples:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Office-Electronics/Voice-Recorders/abcat0805003.c?id=abcat0805003

Sony ICDBX112 Digital Voice Recorder, 2GB Digital Voice Recorder, Flash Voice Recorder, Sony Digital Voice Recorder

Audio Recording Pen | Audio Surveillance | Cheaters Spy Shop


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

buy some velcro at the hardware store and strap it under the driver's seat


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes, don't just throw it under the drivers seat like one guy did. It might get discovered if they move the seat backwards to make room for car sex.

Affair Discussion Forum • View topic - Advice please: Found A Recording Device In My Car


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Other have filled you in about the VAR.

As far as OW husband goes, absolutely contact him and let him know that you are getting that old "feeling" again. See if he feels the same.

I think it is a good idea for betrayed spouses to contact each other on a regular basis anyway. Two sets of eyes are better than one.


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

lordmayhem said:


> Yes, don't just throw it under the drivers seat like one guy did. It might get discovered if they move the seat backwards to make room for car sex.
> 
> Affair Discussion Forum • View topic - Advice please: Found A Recording Device In My Car


Erm "that guy" might be me 

Anyway, I didn't just throw it under the seat - it was hidden in a dip and I still have no idea how she found it.

I found a much better place in a fuse box under the dashboard anyway, but once the car was busted I think that was that.

A note of caution: it is far easier for your spouse to have a spare SIM card than a different phone. They are more or less impossible to find and easy to carry with you all the time.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

SIM cards only work in GSM phones. If you have a CDMA phone e.g. Sprint, T-Mobile, Boost, there's no SIM card you can remove.


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> SIM cards only work in GSM phones. If you have a CDMA phone e.g. Sprint, T-Mobile, Boost, there's no SIM card you can remove.


Ah. That's interesting. I have a phone here from the USA and never thought to check, but in the UK I haven't ever seen a phone without a SIM card.


----------

